# question



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

I watched the 4 seasons video recently and a lot of the snow geese that were taken looked like they were quite high.. are my eyes just tricking me and they just look high.. or do people change their chokes to a tighter psattern. Just Wondering, THANKS


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

The shots looks alot higher because of the camera, the camera can decieve the eye into making it look like a longer shot then it really is.


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

True, the camera plays tricks. In the spring however we're to Kill, Cripple, and Wound as many of those high-pitched honking Geese as possible. I run a tight choke in the spring. Remember, the average Snow is 8-10 years old. If they recognize you on the ground as a hunter they'll bug out quick. In that moment, if they're inside 60-70 yards I'm still trying to pick one off.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

i thought some of them were high because it would take 10 shots to take down two also. .. HWat chokes do you use? Full?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

> True, the camera plays tricks. In the spring however we're to Kill, Cripple, and Wound as many of those high-pitched honking Geese as possible.


That statement is so ethically wrong. :eyeroll: I don't care if there is an overabundance of snow geese. Have some respect for the game you hunt. Crippling and wounding birds is wrong no matter what the situation. If you can't kill it cleanly you shouldn't be shooting PERIOD.

Statements like this make me extremely sad. It shows a complete lack of respect for the game and it says alot about character. If you don't understand this basic rule of ethics you shouldn't be out there hunting.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Some of the geese are high and sometimes there is some terrible shooting even when they are close. That is just real hunting.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

AMEN TO THAT GANDERGRINDER. THE LACK OF RESPECT THAT HAS BEEN PUT ON THE SNOW GOOSE NOT ONLY SADDENS US BUT IT MAKES ME WISH THAT THOSE THAT DO NOT RESPECT THEM WOULD NOT KILL THEM. ( NOTICE I DID NOT SAY HUNT ) DON'T BELIEVE THAT WE NEED TO ELIMINATE THE AMOUNT OF THE GEESE THEY SAY. LOOK AT THE ELK IN TEDDY ROOSEVELT NTL. PARK. THERE WON'T BE A SEASON TO ELIMINATE THAT SO CALLED OVERPOPULATION. DON'T BELIEVE EVERYTHING YOU ARE TOLD BY THE FEDS. THE BOTTOM LINE IS RESPECT. THINK ABOUT IT.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Wow Bender........Statements like that do nothing but inflame people. I am not worried about the antis because we will never change them. The people that are neutral though will see a statement like that and will be left with a sour taste in their mouths. You have no right hunting if that is how you feel about the animals you pursue!!!
:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Could not have put it better than gandergrinder did. Comments like "the bender's" makes me sick! What a waste!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

snowsforlife said:


> I watched the 4 seasons video recently and a lot of the snow geese that were taken looked like they were quite high.. are my eyes just tricking me and they just look high.. or do people change their chokes to a tighter psattern. Just Wondering, THANKS


The camera plays tricks for sure. Even the Super Grind, where I don't think we took a bird over 40 yards, had birds that looked like 100.

3 of the shooters that day had Drake Killer chokes, one with a patternmaster.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

ya Id definately say its most always the cameras.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> snowsforlife said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the 4 seasons video recently and a lot of the snow geese that were taken looked like they were quite high.. are my eyes just tricking me and they just look high.. or do people change their chokes to a tighter psattern. Just Wondering, THANKS
> ...


Chris,I believe that most of the shots were about 20 yards.


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

I suppose I'd better explain myself on this one. I talked to a CO in Missouri who told me quote, "Kill, Cripple, and Wound as many as you can." The attitude is different wherever you go. I am against unethical methods or teaching/promoting all out killing. I never leave a bird to rot if it sails and anyone who I've ever hunted with will attest that I'll chase any bird until I have it in hand or made an admirable effort to find it. 
My final thought is this: What if there is a outbreak of Botulism or Cholera amongst Snows during the breeding season in the arctic. There will be wasted Snows everywhere and the population wil take a huge hit. So don't get me wrong, I mean to say get as many as you can and the ethical part of it is somthing we all need to hold ourselves accountabe for. 
I'll be careful to save a few thoughts for myself. Thanks.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

the Bender said:


> . In the spring however we're to Kill, Cripple, and Wound as many of those high-pitched honking Geese as possible.


What a fricking loosers attitude uke: You should be banned from hunting IMO.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Ive come to the relization that for every one ethical hunter who follows the rules, there is one who isnt ethical and doesnt care about rules and regulations.

The only thing you can do is turn them in if you catch them doing it, AND just accept that these practices will always happen.

Its sad, but true.


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

One more thing to defend my opinion.

djleye wrote: " The people that are neutral though will see a statement like that and will be left with a sour taste in their mouths."

What do you think the folks that are nuetral would think when they see 335 Snows shot in 1 day... I don't need internet enemies, and though I didn't think too hard before I posted up on this thread I do believe I was misunderstood because I never meant leaving birds crippled or wounded in the field or nearby.

You guys are all right. I am sure however that many birds are crippled when they are in range. Furthermore some Fellas know that they can bring em down outside 50-60 yards. If everyone waited for shots inside 40 when hunting over dekes for Snows there would be some pretty fruitless days in the field. Otherwise I'm sticking to my guns. Hope you guys will cut me some slack. I've learned my lesson. Some of you seem like you're the kind that wants to cast the first stone.

8)


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Bender,
Join the club, I've put my foot in my mouth more than once. You made an ill-advised statement. You acknowledged that and apologized for it. That's good enough for me.
Jim


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I have a sour taste after this last hunting season........if I had the time I would write about everything, but it comes down to the fact that some people just dont care and there really isnt anything I can do to change the way they feel.

I have talked to people from Fargo, GF, Minot, Williston, Powers Lake, Dickinson, Center, and the list goes on..........some get it, some dont. We have to respect the land and resource AND enjoy it the same.

I was in no form digging on you Bender, shoot all the snows you want, seems like that is the sediment the gov't biologists want us to take.


----------

